# Dealer Stickers



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

What would be the best way to remove dealer decals from the back of your car.I want to take the sentra badging off, ( found out how to do that in this forum, thanks all for the help), and take off the dealer decals. I hate when they do that ( put they're freakin sticker on my car, like I what to give them free advertising)
Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I peeled mine off with my fingernails and some careful use of a razor blade.Then I used Pre cleano to remove the adhesive.Mine were just vinyl letters,so they were flexible and came off easy.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *I peeled mine off with my fingernails and some careful use of a razor blade.Then I used Pre cleano to remove the adhesive.Mine were just vinyl letters,so they were flexible and came off easy. *


use a heat gun (hair Dryer) also on the low settings it will help a little.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

they make plastic razor blades. some say WD40 will take it off


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I had three dealer decals on my b13; it took a spray called sticker shock and a bit of patience to get them off cleanly. Oh, and I used a plastic spoon(instead of a blade or razor) to remove the stubborn bits.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

If they are vinyl, just use a hair dryer and heat them up and they will peel right off. Usually vinyl decals like that won't leave residue, but if they do use a product called Goo Gone and it will take all the remaining residue right off.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for your input everyone. I am gonna try the hairdryer and plastic spoon thing like aphex had said. I also will use the goo gone if there is any residue left. Thanks again.


----------

